# Tecumseh HMSK80 manual



## CCS (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a snow thrower with Snow King Tecumseh HMSK80, DOM4307 D, model 155480s. Looking for pdf manual for this motor. Any help appreciated thanks :dude: 

CCS


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Go Here: http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

